# Good place in Europe?



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

like title says, where's a good place in Europe?

thx!!


----------



## Surrendermonkey (Jan 14, 2010)

There's lots of good places really. My personal experiences are the following:

France is decent, the resorts are generally at a high altitude so you're pretty sure of snow even when booking months (or in my case, half a year) in advance. This is somewhat offset by the fact that the general attitude of the locals are very arrogant and unhelpful. As in, it's clear that they understand you, but because you do not speak french they don't even try to help you - even the ones hired in service jobs! Not to mention the beer.. oh gods, some of my worst nightmares are about the beer, thin, tasteless (if you're lucky, it's that or foul taste) and bloody expensive.

Val Thorens has a reputation of being THE party place though, avoid in highschool vacation weeks, the slopes are full of shitty riders and skiers, drunk as lords and the powder has been destroyed. But in other weeks are blessed with a big area with wonderful slopes and plenty of powder.

Avoriaz is my favorite, big area so lots of room. Relatively few drunk high schoolers on the slopes and the town itself is really nice (no cars in the town, all taxi's are horse sledges!)

If you value your time, avoid Le Deuz alpes for all cost - slopes are only groomed every second day, lots and lots of flat transport areas, and when going back to the town when the day is over you can only get black mogul runs (groomed every second day + only passage down to the town...) or green transport filled with people.

I've heard a lot of good things about Austria. Great beer, nice people, all perfect. The downside is that the mountains are fairly low altitude, so you're not sure of the quality of the snow.


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

I loved Chamonix and had no issues with the French. It seems if you make any effort to speak their language (I learned only the basics) they are quite nice and helpful. It's one giant valley with resorts up and down it's length so you have lots of options with more in Italy a short drive through the Mont Blanc tunnel which is pretty sick. If you like crowds and nightlife stay in Chamonix, if you want chill go up the valley to Argentierre. 
Have Fun.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweet thx a lot guys!!! you rly know your stuff !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

i agree with surrendermonkey
the french are very arrogant,worse if your british

mervin
chamonix isnt all its cracked up to be,its an ok resort but nothing special,its only famous for the valley blanche

if you want friendly people and decent resorts head to austria or switzerland
mayrhofen(austria)is one of the best party places about
other good areas are:
st anton
saalbach/hinterglem
soll
kitchbuhuel
zell am see

switzerland
jungrau region(near interlaken)
zermatt
saas fee

i usually only go to austria by the first week of march as it can be spring snow or the base has melted

it is cheaper in austria than france
switzerland is cheap until you get to the famous resorts

head to francefrom march to april
usually val thorens or les duex alpes,la grave is right near and it is a pretty mad off piste area

it all depends on what you want from a resort


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Austria has DEFINITELY been noted!! 

many thanks !!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

erhwald is really nice good long runs but they pack it hard, obersdorf is one of my favorite spots to hit up


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

I would highly recommend Verbier for BC and excellent trails. Zermatt is even better but it's 100 bucks a day for the pass as opposed to 66. You should also check out Laax and Ischgl Austria (great parties).


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

nigel b said:


> i agree with surrendermonkey
> the french are very arrogant,worse if your british


i agree too. i never been to any of the resorts in france but i did have a connecting flight in Paris once. The french are a very self centered and arrogant breed. 
Everyone understands english, they just want u to at least try to speak french.
Fuck that with theyre annoying tongue twisted language


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

Go to Ischgl in Austria. 

THE very Best kept secret in Europe. 

AWEsome!


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Funnily enough this winter I spent going around all the supposedly best places for snowboarding in Europe. I went to St. Anton, Verbier, Zermatt, Les Arcs and Tignes. Tignes (X Games Europe 2010)is HEAD AND SHOULDERS above the rest. Best to stay in Val D'Isere where you'll find great nightlife and ride Tignes (they are well connected by ski lifts). Also, Tignes has a nice glacier that stays open in the summer... (this is also true of Zermatt)

Have fun!


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys!! I definitely feel more educated now.

I was thinking of taking a year off just for snowboarding once I finish school. 

Any ideas on where's a good region to get a job to cover expenses?

I'm fluent in both English and French. 

thx!!


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

I went to Verbier last year and it was epic. The terrain is incredible, people were friendly, and the nightlife was great fun.

















I think I will check out Kitzbuhel, Austria next season. That is a place I have always wanted to visit and to see the famous ski race.

Val D'Isere also looks amazing and I hear it is very close to Chamonix. 

Be careful if you drive in Switzerland. There are speed cameras in many small towns. Davos is another good ski resort in Switzerland. One of these days I also want to check out St. Moritz but it is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

NYSnow said:


> I went to Verbier last year and it was epic. The terrain is incredible, people were friendly, and the nightlife was great fun.
> 
> 
> I think I will check out Kitzbuhel, Austria next season. That is a place I have always wanted to visit and to see the famous ski race.
> ...


Verbier huh??? hmm gonna have to put that trip in the near future

u have any more pics?


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

Mr. Polonia said:


> Verbier huh??? hmm gonna have to put that trip in the near future
> 
> u have any more pics?


Yep. I pasted these pictures together in photoshop to make the worlds biggest picture. 









And the drive back down the mountain.









It is good that Verbier is pretty close to Chamonix/Val D'Isere. I think it is only a few hours by car so you can check out all in one vacation.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW I honestly think I would have a heart-attack just by gazing at the insanely epic view. 

Thx for posting!!


----------



## SobeMike (Jan 13, 2010)

fredericp64 said:


> WOW I honestly think I would have a heart-attack just by gazing at the insanely epic view.
> 
> Thx for posting!!


Verbieris my local and I could agree more with the recommendation.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

SobeMike said:


> Verbieris my local and I could agree more with the recommendation.


I am jealous. I wish it was my local mountain. Unfortunatly I decided to break my wrist during that trip so I did not stay as long as we planned. I will get back there at some point though.


----------



## saudade101 (Nov 5, 2009)

my friends and I spent 3 weeks snowboarding 3 different countries, a week at each resort. In France we boarded; 
*Alp d'Huez, (France)* - fantastic resort, with something for everyones taste. HEAPS of off-piste tracks, we were finding fresh tracks every single day, and it was a busy season! The only bad thing is the nightlife. For some strange and unknown reason the locals like to start their night at 2am, and there are only 2 decent clubs to check out. If you arrive at these clubs before 1am, they will be COMPLETELY deserted. So we didn't go out much, on account of boarding as much as we could.
*Zermatt (Switzerland)* - i can't praise this place enough. One week wasn't nearly enough to explore the whole resort. Access to Lech and Zurs is also possibly, but you'd need at least 3 weeks to see it all, its just too big! The other good thing is that when the weather is bad, you can alsways find somewhere in the resort that is protected from the blizzard/strong winds. HEAPS of off-piste!!! Nightlife is truly amazing, and you get the most awesome feeling of belonging when you're in town or out clubbing.
*St Anton (Austria)* - We had the most fun here. It seems the holidayers that come here are pretty much just interested in skiing/boarding from early morning till 12 or 1pm, then hitting the many, MANY bars and clubs that are peppered all over the resort, as well as on the mountain. Enjoy a cold Austrian beer and traditional hot dog at the peak of a run, or travel all the way to the base and chose from countless bars and clubs to party in. A must do though, is the Mooserwit, an AMAZING on-piste club that gets cranking as early as 3pm, and closes at 8pm. A must experience, you haven't been to St Anton until you've been to the Mooserwit.

I hope this helps a little. Our other options that we researched were definately Ischgl in Austria and Verbier in France.


----------



## bug27 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi,

I've been to Flaine, France and Maria Alm + Achenkirch, Austria. I can tell you for convenience,good snow and fairly good apres-ski that Flaine is great, although it can get a little crowded as it is a well known tourist spot. However, once you are there, you will not have to leave the area, as there is a lot of mountain you to board on.

Austria is also great for snow, although you will need a hire car for most places you go to unless you can get ski in/ski out which will cost you. I like Austria for the relaxed atmosphere all round. There's an abundance of ski fields and there seems to a be a crowd.

Both countries are great and I've not had a problem with either , I will admit that I am a sucker for the convenience of Flaine.

Personally I am heading back to Flaine in Feb2011. And I can't wait.


----------

